
Eye-Opening Winnie-the-Pooh Quotes That Will Make You Think - Lorenz_Duremdes
https://medium.com/writers-blokke/top-10-eye-opening-winnie-the-pooh-quotes-that-will-make-you-think-dcf660f36820
======
sorokod
Don't recognize the quotes from A. A. Milne's book.

